# Large spider pictures..



## Valael (Nov 18, 2003)

Any of you guys have large spider pictures?  As in 1280 x 1024 (or higher).


I need desktop pictures.   Colorful spiders prefered.


We could start a whole big thread on this:  "Desktop quality pictures"


Unfortunately, I can't contribute at the moment.  All of my big pictures are horrible, I'm new at this photography thing..


----------



## deifiler (Nov 18, 2003)

*Indeed...*

Unfortunately, we can't upload the images at that size

I'm making a "desktop imagery" section on my website... I'll get to work on it now and add some pics to the thread within the hour!



EDIT: If you've any requests in regards to any of my pictures, I'lll probably whack them up as a desktop too


----------



## dennis (Nov 18, 2003)

Well, here are some pics. The quality of some pics is kinda reduced due to compromising...



Brachypelma albopilosum
http://home.iie.nl/~bontek05/desktop/desktopbalbopilosum1.jpg
Brachypelma boehmei (have used both as background myself)
http://home.iie.nl/~bontek05/desktop/desktopboehmei1.jpg
http://home.iie.nl/~bontek05/desktop/desktopboehmei2.jpg
Cyclosternum fasciatum
http://home.iie.nl/~bontek05/desktop/desktopcfasciatum.jpg
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
http://home.iie.nl/~bontek05/desktop/desktoppcambridgei1.jpg
http://home.iie.nl/~bontek05/desktop/desktoppcambridgei2.jpg
http://home.iie.nl/~bontek05/desktop/desktoppcambridgei3.jpg

Well, hope you like those .


Dennis


----------



## FelixA9 (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Valael _
> *Any of you guys have large spider pictures?  As in 1280 x 1024 (or higher).
> 
> 
> ...


Here is mine.  IT even gives me the willies sometimes 

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/508060/


----------



## Loaf (Aug 8, 2006)

How do you get such good closeup pics? Do you have a really good camera, my digi takes really good pictures but not up close like that. Im jealous :worship:


----------



## Black Griffon (Aug 10, 2006)

Remember that there are image hosting sites out there, like tinypic and fileanchor, you can safely host 1280x1024 pics there. 
Edit: Oh my this thread was started in 2003?


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Aug 10, 2006)

Loaf said:
			
		

> How do you get such good closeup pics? Do you have a really good camera, my digi takes really good pictures but not up close like that. Im jealous :worship:


You need a camera with macro for that.


----------



## maarrrrr (Aug 10, 2006)

loaf, did you turn the macro on?


----------



## Loaf (Aug 10, 2006)

Cool thanks guys, 
I have macro on my camera, I will try it and soon you will all see pics of my babies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## syndicate (Aug 10, 2006)

theres alot of large pics in my photo thread
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=72586
if u like any of them let me know and i will give u the originals that arent re-sized.all my photos are giant when i take em off my camera


----------



## ayeth (Aug 11, 2006)

er, macro? can anyone tell me what that is? hahahaha...


----------



## kin-inam (Aug 11, 2006)

Macro lens, it allows you to take extreme close up photos. Normal lenses can't do that they can't focus on the subject clearly.


----------



## maarrrrr (Aug 11, 2006)

its that little button with a flower symbol on your digi.


----------



## V3i HoN6 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'd like it if some graphic geek would compile a wallpapers size picture with not one but combination of few species like pokies, brachies, avics, gbb and many other colourful species.


And is it safe for me to assume that the owner of pictures posted here agree that i can safe it for my own use as long as it's not resorted to abuse? With these many pictures, i can change my wallpapers every week.


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 11, 2006)

I'Ve got a couple of interesting picture as desktop, not very big unfortunatly but oh well .. tell me if you want any I can try and give you the original picture wich is 1280


----------



## tmanjim (Aug 11, 2006)

That H MAC picture is incredible. Good shot.


----------



## MRL (Aug 12, 2006)

Valael said:
			
		

> Any of you guys have large spider pictures?  As in 1280 x 1024 (or higher).
> 
> 
> I need desktop pictures.   Colorful spiders prefered.
> ...


what species do you want?

I might have some originals from pictures I take which are always high res.


----------



## MRL (Aug 12, 2006)

here's A versicolor, 1280x960.. it can be centered


----------



## MRL (Aug 12, 2006)

P. metallica 1280x1240


----------



## MRL (Aug 12, 2006)

here's one with a bunch of pictures from my site, sorry for the copyrights on it, I didn't have the originals and I pretty much copied them off my site


----------



## Juraki (Aug 12, 2006)

Manny those pics rock! Very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------

